# Too Bad They Aren't All Like This....



## MMFJ (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a load of gov't auction equip and this was in it..... (or, what was worthy of keeping... 

Came from an HP 5055A Digital Recorder - was missing the printer and parts, but not the 'best' part inside! 8)


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice, very big!


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 26, 2012)

BAMGOLD said:


> Very nice, very big!


Yeah, too bad there's no process to make the board 'actual size' of the photos that these cell phone cameras get!

The boards are only about 5" x 3", but I think they are some of the nicest I've seen, certainly with about 80% of the legs gold plated as well as the nice connecting traces. Too bad they didn't use gold solder though!


----------



## CBentre (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice looks like 70's era


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2012)

I could be wrong, but looking at the 3rd and 4th picture, it looks like the diodes and capacitors legs are gold plated. If they are, get those snips out 8) . One more thing I've learned while learning about the refining business and that is to make sure to have one or more magnifying glasses/lamps.

You have a nice piece there, I must admit.

Kevin


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 30, 2012)

testerman said:


> I could be wrong, but looking at the 3rd and 4th picture, it looks like the diodes and capacitors legs are gold plated. If they are, get those snips out 8) . One more thing I've learned while learning about the refining business and that is to make sure to have one or more magnifying glasses/lamps.
> 
> You have a nice piece there, I must admit.
> 
> Kevin


Yep, that's the first piece I've seen with the diodes and caps being gold plated - that's why I hated that they used silver solder!


----------

